# Watch websites - suggestions please



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I have been mulling this over since christmas, but I've decided to push the boat out and get myself a new watch for my 30th birthday this year. A treat yes, but something I can keep for life. Having just got back from spending a week in Switzerland (Zurich) it gave me the perfect opportunity to see and try on all the brands & models - to see what fits, what doesn't fit, and more importantly what I like in the flesh.

So now have decided what I want, I am looking to get it at the best price possible (obviously), and seeing as there are a few watch experts on here can you point me in the direction of some trustworthy places that undercut the main agents like Goldsmith?

The kind of websites I am after (I think) are similar to http://www.blitzwatches.co.uk/ (who don't have the model I'm after).

Cheers in advance,
Kevin

The particular watch I have decided on is a new design/colour option (on an old classic) for 2006/07 (so I was told), so any ideas must exclude used retailers (which all that seems to come up when I google the model number)


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

I can highly recommend blitz. I did the same for my 40th last month and they beat my local watch dealer by over Â£500.
Thing is, do you want to risk importing one, then find out its a swiss replica?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

So what one is it then Kev ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The lad that I sit next to at the match recomended this site
http://www.precisiontime.co.uk/


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

http://www.blowers-jewellers.co.uk/sitemap/sitemap.htm

Try here they have some great watches and the service is brill


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

If you found the one you like, why didn't you buy it?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

coupe-sport said:


> So what one is it then Kev ?


Yeah, come on shy boy. Spill the beans.

You're not usually one to be so coy!


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Buy in the US, exchange rate is very favourable at moment. Can't you get a trip there ?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

thanks for all the suggestions so far, much appreciated 



DUO3 NAN said:


> Thing is, do you want to risk importing one, then find out its a swiss replica?


That's exactly what I'm trying to avoid, and being new to all this, I want to make sure I don't get stung for the sake a few hundred quid. Whilst in Zurich I tried on all the watches in the 2 main dealers located on the Bahnhofstrasse, so I know the ones I tried were genuine. I did however ask about counterfeits and how to recognise them. The reply I got was quite worrying when I enquired in Bucherer - she replied by asking me to hold on while she went and got a couterfeit that a customer had asked to be serviced by them. The customer claimed to be totally unaware it was couterfeit and only realised when pointed out the differences which were miniscule. The weight was a bit fo a give away, but it was more to do with the balance rather than the direct weight of the piece and if you had nothing to compare it with, it would have been impossible to tell unless you were really in the know.



coupe-sport said:


> So what one is it then Kev ?


It may not be to everybody's taste but I want something classy understated and subtle, so I went out there with silver/grey in mind with stainless steel. I tried a few on, but nothing really struck me, then I noticed the Rolex display and this new Oyster Perpetual Datejust sprung out straight away! It's got a (IMO) gorgeous contrasting light silver outer and dark silver inner face, with the SS Oyster bracelet. But most of all it is a good size for my skinny wrists too, so all in all it seems perfect...

... that is unless somebody can (after seeing what I like) recommend something else they think would be better?












Nando said:


> If you found the one you like, why didn't you buy it?


Even though it's not a top of the range watch, Â£2850(UK RRP) is still a large sum of money to me, so I thought I would make sure I was getting the best price possible before purchasing. The Swiss rate would have only saved me Â£200 over UK RRP, and I recalled lots of websites which have savings, so thought I would do some investigation before committing.



gcp said:


> Buy in the US, exchange rate is very favourable at moment. Can't you get a trip there ?


Was thinking abotu that on the plane back this morning, but as I'm not being able to get out there it would mean I would have to get it internet/mail order... but then it's back to the whole "genuine or not?" problm again.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'd imagine you could combine a trip to, say, New York with a watch purchase and the money you save on the watch would pay for the trip. Nice 30th treat.

Good looking watch too.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

KMP have you considered purchasing a watch like this for yourself along with a similar watch for your girlfriend also?

Last year I went to Russell Hart and purchased two watches. One for myself a Tag Heuer Aquaracer with diamonds and I treated my hubby to a Breitling at the same time. Both watches mounted to Â£4700. Because I bought two at once I got a discount of Â£600 .

Both watches are genuine not fake with certificates and boxes and the emblems on the back 

Just a thought if she wants one maybe as good specialist jewellers will give good discount also


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> I treated my hubby to a Breitlin


I'd check the paper work - its missing a 'g' 

Kev - very nice choice. Looked at those in Amsterdam last weekend and really liked them. Girlfriend said i didn't need another watch though :?

Go for it 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

coupe-sport said:


> > I treated my hubby to a Breitlin
> 
> 
> I'd check the paper work - its missing a 'g'


My typo error


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I have a jeweller friend who gets me 20% off any high end stuff :wink:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

As you asked for suggestions, i thought i would contribute.
When you say you tried on a few, where they all run of the mill brands?
Purely personal, but i prefer something a little more discerning.
http://www.blitzwatches.co.uk/productde ... uctid=2361
http://www.blitzwatches.co.uk/productde ... uctid=2959

Or do you want it to be instantly recognisable by the masses?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Cheers R 



ronin said:


> When you say you tried on a few, where they all run of the mill brands?


Having not gone there with any particular brands in mind I firstly I picked out the ones I liked the look of on aesthetics alone, which were; Omega Seamaster, Tag Carrerra and a couple of Rolex's. All of them had stainless steel bracelets, but varied on face design etc, they were all grey's and silvers though.

Obviously I know bugger all about the finer points of watches - and maybe it was just me - but neither the Omega or the Tag (especially the Omega) had the same rigid quality feel as of the Rolex. I had to dismiss the Carerra becasue of it's size on my skinny wrist. I was then left with two, see below for why I chose the Rolex...



ronin said:


> Purely personal, but i prefer something a little more discerning.
> http://www.blitzwatches.co.uk/productde ... uctid=2361
> http://www.blitzwatches.co.uk/productde ... uctid=2959
> 
> Or do you want it to be instantly recognisable by the masses?


I'm not really sure how I want people to view the watch, if at all. Most importantly *I* have to like the look of it and feel comfortable wearing it, but I also like the feeling knowing something is quality *without* having to have somebody point it out. I guess that's why I like the subtle greys and satin silvers. If somebody does comment on it though, then that obviously is a bonus (as with most things in life), but seeing as it's not gold or new 'rose' gold, I hope it isn't too instantly recognisable.

The first you have linked to is very (IMO) 'modern' looking, and I don't think it will age well, the second is out of my budget although it does look a big face which is no good for me. The rolex on the other hand looks IMO looks unfussy, simple and timeless (even though it's an old design) and that is a *major* appeal to me.

Like you say though it is personal taste, but as i'm a bit of a novice that was the whole point of this thread and your advice is appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Rolex are still a benchmark for movements and design, the 911 of the watch world you may say. Not liked by everyone, like the 911, but a comparible.
I have a few watches, but have only ever bought those i have tried on a couple of times, i would never buy on impulse and will always leave the store to procure later. If i still "lust" for it within a few months and have gauged the competition and still hanker - then i know it's time to buy and start pulling the guns out for discount :twisted: 
Do you intend to wear it on a daily basis?
If not drop hints to the family for a watchwinder, Â£3k on a watch means you want it to last.
http://www.orbita.net/pages/17400.htm, http://www.winders4watches.com/turns-in ... nf-11.html - if you have five minutes 
Whatever you decide, i hope it lasts long enough to be passed on  :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

You have the same problem as my husband KMP. Slim wrists! Hence why he ended up with a Brietling. Rolex was too chunky and obvious.



> I'm not really sure how I want people to view the watch, if at all. Most importantly I have to like the look of it and feel comfortable wearing it, but I also like the feeling knowing something is quality without having to have somebody point it out.


You buy the watch for you so it makes you feel dressy and a good feeling about yourself not really for the status of look at me and what my wallet can afford .

But equally a nice watch does represent an individual especially if they are a professional with class are impeccibly turned out and suit it well . Which I have no doubt you will, so happy hunting and let us know what you get and some piccies with it on your wrist if you will .

Don't rule out Harrods either  . They have exquisit choice for watches and diamond rings for that matter. Just for fun I tried on a Â£120k Jacob watch christmas just gone . Sometimes it's all in the fun of the purchase and service you get when buying a watch not just about saving a few hundred quid!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

I am in the Jewellery trade being a Goldsmith/ Jeweller . Not dealing with watches though 

Most high Street sellers will give a good discount rather than loose a good sale, although selling branded watches they cannot advertise the fact or risk loosing their dealership for these watches :wink:

Ask for a discount , you might be supprised


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I used these to buy my missus a Gucci watch a couple of years ago. Good price and service.

http://www.aatime.co.uk/

I have not compared them to others recommended above for price as I am too lazy :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

My nextdoor neighbour is a jeweler , he deals in Rolex . i can ask if you want :?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

kmpowell said:


> Cheers R
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you try the omega planet ocean? More rigid than the seamaster and comes in two sizes, the smaller one looking better on a slim wrist.
Also, try looking at iwc, i bought an aquatimer auto chrono 3719-03.
These are more a watch you can wear anywhere, anytime and not look out of place like a dress watch.
Its a lot of money to spend on a watch, and it does come down to personal taste.


----------



## BorderFox (Jun 21, 2003)

I used http://www.prestigetime.com when buying a new watch last year and have no complaints. Saved a lot of money and had the watch within 48 hours. I had shopped around and these guys gave me the best deal.
I was expecting a bill from Customs as they opened the watch on arrival into the country, but thankfully that never happened.


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> > So what one is it then Kev ?
> ...


Very nice Kev - I'm looking at something similar for myself. It's personal preference but I'm not a fan of the new domed bezel from Rolex.
Does the fluted version 'float your boat'?








linky

If I go down the Datejust road (and not PAM164) I'll be buying a steel with fluted bezel and jubilee bracelet.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

conlechi said:


> Most high Street sellers will give a good discount rather than loose a good sale, although selling branded watches they cannot advertise the fact or risk loosing their dealership for these watches
> 
> Ask for a discount , you might be supprised


A good tip thanks!!!

I popped into Ernest Jones today and asked to see the manager. Without even having to break sweat he said he'd give 20% discount for cash and 15% for a CC purchase on anything over Â£2.5k.

Certainly not a bad start, considering I didn't have to try and wasn't in 'haggling mode'. Certainly room to move further I think!





davidg said:


> My nextdoor neighbour is a jeweler , he deals in Rolex . i can ask if you want :?


That would be great, thanks. If you could ask him how much I should expect to pay for it 'after discount', that would be great. If you can show him my picture on the first page, he will know what version of the 116200 it is.



DUO3 NAN said:


> Did you try the omega planet ocean? More rigid than the seamaster and comes in two sizes, the smaller one looking better on a slim wrist.


All the Planet Oceans I saw had black or very dark faces, which doesn't really appeal to me. I did try one on for fit though and the smaller size is similar to the medium rolex, which was good for my wrist. Do they do a silver face?



Nando said:


> Does the fluted version 'float your boat'?


Personal choice, but I prefer the smooth version to be honest. 

I did notice though that the shop you linked to had a 'sold' 116200, but although it was the same face as the one I like, it had the Jubilee bracelet instead. I'll give him a ring next week and see what he can do for me as the prices do seem keen.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Most high Street sellers will give a good discount rather than loose a good sale, although selling branded watches they cannot advertise the fact or risk loosing their dealership for these watches
> ...


I think that was pretty self explanatory in my post! :?


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi,
Try watch finder in Kent. They give very good discounts and are good to deal with.My friend got Â£2500 off list price for his rolex...mind it was a Â£11000 watch! 
I think web address is .....watchfinder.co.uk
Being a watch nut and having done a course in watchmaking...I would recommend a submariner or seadweller ,they are very sought after and hold their value very well.They are not too flash(i think) and go well with both a suit and casual wear.
I bought mine 3 years ago and got a blinder of a deal and if i sold it today i would make a few hundred pounds!
You would loose a some money on a resale or exchange on the oyster datejust watches but again its what you like and want.
Good luck .


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Get yourself on here:

http://www.tz-uk.com

What they don't know about tick-tocks of all varieties isn't worth knowing about.
Someone will point you in the right direction - all 100% trustworthy. I've traded on there with no problems at all.

Dave


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

If your heading to Dubai anytime soon, also a good place to save on what you can buy your watch for over here.

Managed to save about 30% on UK retail. But be prepared to haggle hard!

Good luck, Like the watch....


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys, keep them coming it's much appreciated. 

I rang Goldsmiths this morning and they said that they would prefer not to discuss it over the phone but a sustantial discount of around 20% could easily be done if I came into the shop in person! There would however be a 8-12 week wait for the watch as they don't carry it in stock.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm pinning my hopes of a decent watch on Tesco's clubcard vouchers each one is worth 4 times face value at Goldsmiths 8) :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> thanks for all the suggestions so far, much appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a classy watch KMP. 

In use of metal, if not style, Rreminds me of the Yachtmaster without the chunky bezel. I like the multi textured finish, but all in one colour effect.

All Rolexs tend to have a nice wieght and tactility to them.










You probably aren't bothered, but it may not hold value liek the limited number Rolex sports models...not that that matters if ut is the watch you like. it will be with you for a long time.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> I have been mulling this over since christmas, but I've decided to push the boat out and get myself a new watch for my 30th birthday this year. A treat yes, but something I can keep for life. Having just got back from spending a week in Switzerland (Zurich) it gave me the perfect opportunity to see and try on all the brands & models - to see what fits, what doesn't fit, and more importantly what I like in the flesh.
> 
> So now have decided what I want, I am looking to get it at the best price possible (obviously), and seeing as there are a few watch experts on here can you point me in the direction of some trustworthy places that undercut the main agents like Goldsmith?
> 
> ...


Welcome to my world :lol: .

Proper spat my coffee out when i read this :lol:

Good luck finding one. I went outside the norm of TAG & Rolex as although they're excellent watches, every bugger seems to have one so i opted for a Baume & Mercier that i purchased from a reputable jewellers in San Francisco with a full 3yr warranty. Saved about 50% on UK List price, got the same level of International Warranty & as of yet i've never seen anyone wearing a Baume & Mercier. All about Personal Taste & the Rolex you post does look quite nice.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Kev,

As most have said, you're far better of going to the US to purchase. Even if it's just for a weekend.

Also avoid New York as although you'll get a decent enough deal compared to Blighty, you're far better off avoiding the tourist traps so head for the East Coast or further North to Boston as you'll save at least a further 20%.

Also IMHO a far safer bet that Dubai as you're never 100% sure all is genuine when looking at high value stuff in Dubai.


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> Also IMHO a far safer bet that Dubai as you're never 100% sure all is genuine when looking at high value stuff in Dubai.


What do you mean Paul? 
Do you think even buying from and authorised dealer, you're susceptible to being conned? :?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Nando said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Also IMHO a far safer bet that Dubai as you're never 100% sure all is genuine when looking at high value stuff in Dubai.
> ...


Curious on that too - have bought an IWC and a Panerai from saddiq and sons, fair discount and the real thing.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Nando said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Also IMHO a far safer bet that Dubai as you're never 100% sure all is genuine when looking at high value stuff in Dubai.
> ...


My experience of Dubai & buying high value items including Jewellery is not great but i have visited quite a few times & prior to getting engaged looked seriously at buying Judiths engagement ring in Dubai, however even the Jewellers that from the outside looked reputable somehow did not exude honesty when stepping inside & starting to discuss pieces etc.

I of course did not visit every establishment & perhaps was nervous for other reasons but nothing ever seemed 100% genuine & the prices/discounts were never quite what i expected as i always felt i could possibly get the same deal in other countries or even on-line at home.

Now across to the US where the exact opposite was felt. Walking into an up-market jewellers felt just that & everything always feels honest & genuine (much the same as high value jewellers in the UK) but with the huge bonus of prices being at least 30% less than the UK & then with some haggling i found they do drop if you're persistant.

With my B&M, i actually returned to the same store 4 times until the manager finally gave in & we struck a deal that meant a saving of around 50% on the UK price


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

ronin said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


Let's just repeat (IMHO). I did not visit every jeweller in Dubai & i'm no expert, however i felt unsafe parting with higher values as the surroundings in most establishments & the folk serving just never felt right. Added to the fact that they were forever nipping to their other store for the actual piece i wanted to look at which was to say the least very dis-concerting. Also add that Dubai is one of the fake capitals of the world & i just never felt sure i was looking at genuine articles.

Perhaps i'm more cautious & i certainly am no expert & the store you mention is perhaps one i never visited, but i'd just say get personal recommendations (perhaps that Saddiq & Sons is a good store) & do your homework. Cheap at the end of the day can very well end up just that.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > Nando said:
> ...


No need to repeat paul - i posted that before your reply to nando, not after.......


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> Now across to the US where the exact opposite was felt. Walking into an up-market jewellers felt just that & everything always feels honest & genuine (much the same as high value jewellers in the UK) but with the huge bonus of prices being at least 30% less than the UK & then with some haggling i found they do drop if you're persistant.


So the Yanks are simply more accomplished conmen :wink: 
I hear what you're saying Paul and agree with you - you need to do your homework.

Gav - I bought from the same place as you as they had a store in the hotel. I was very happy with their service and wouldn't doubt the authenticy of my watch. And nor did the valuer in Canary Wharf


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

ronin said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > ronin said:
> ...


Like i'd have worked that out for myself :lol: i'm under the influence of Day Nurse/Night Nurse & Sinutab at the moment, as i've got an insane week ahead & my man-flu just won't go.


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > I have been mulling this over since christmas, but I've decided to push the boat out and get myself a new watch for my 30th birthday this year. A treat yes, but something I can keep for life. Having just got back from spending a week in Switzerland (Zurich) it gave me the perfect opportunity to see and try on all the brands & models - to see what fits, what doesn't fit, and more importantly what I like in the flesh.
> ...


Well you haven't bumped int me yet!... I have the Capeland S chrono. in s/s with a black face...very sexy watch!
:wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Kev

I racked my brains long and hard over this one. Taking into account your personality, general appearance and the impression you usually give off, I think this is the most promising candidate for your new watch:










If you shop around, its probably just under your budget too. :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Is that the "first edition" from the Barbie collection, thay are very wanted....


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Nando said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Also IMHO a far safer bet that Dubai as you're never 100% sure all is genuine when looking at high value stuff in Dubai.
> ...


Thereâ€™s laws in Dubai about what people sell if they are not selling you Genuine stuff they will/can get prosecuted for selling something they should not. (Ie get their hands chopped offâ€¦ hence why the crime rates there are pretty low). Most people that are selling fake stuff tell you first. Agree that it may not be 100% fool proof, but wouldnâ€™t say its any worse than any other country.

Bought quite a bit of high end stuff out there and had it all checked out when I came back and it was all okay. If you stick to the main shopping centres and authorised dealers you should be okay.

Got mine from SEDDIQI & SONS who are listed on most of the watch websites as an authorised dealer, to put your mind at rest!


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

sandhua1978 said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


Check the manufacturers website as they usually list all their authorised dealers i got an Omega speedmaster from Abbotts in St Johns in Antigua rrp over here was Â£2150 got it for around Â£1250.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

a18eem said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Nice, me thinks that's the exact same model of watch i bought. It was certainly a Capeland S & it has a black face with 3 small dials at the 12, 6 & 9 o'clock positions.


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

Hi, came across this site, lots of useful history and pictures of 100's of watches and a buyers guide.

http://www.thewatchquote.com/The-Luxury ... l-No_5.htm

Maybe some brands on there you hadn't considered, Panerai & Audemars Piguet ?

Cheers

Dave


----------

